# Canister Filter on ebay



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was looking for some good deals for filters on ebay and came across this canister filter with a uv sterilizer inside built-in. Its Sunsun 304b. I have never heard of it before. Did a quick google search and didn't find much on it. The speck looks good but obviously I am skeptical about it. has anybody ever heard of this filter or have any experience with it?

Here's the linky to ebay: 
Jumbo XL 525gph Aquarium Canister Filter-UV Sterilizer - eBay (item 300334123579 end time Aug-05-09 07:31:28 PDT)


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

That looks like a lot of money to me for a no-name filter. 
Where do you buy replacement parts? 
Can you get a replacement UV bulb? 
Why do you want a UV in the first place?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

There is one thing about it, if you pay through PayPal and you're not happy with it you can get all your money back including any shipping and handling charges. I ordered some plants from a member there and got nothing but an empty box when the Customs people got through with it and the person I ordered from did not want to refund my money. PayPal took care of it and I got every cent back. 

I think it does sound expensive but it also seems to have a lot of extras. My canister (Marineland) was more than that and does not have a UV or skimmer but my tank does not need them.

Rose


----------

